
Ask HN: What is difficult about submitting reviews today? - lumberjackstian
Hey HN!<p>I&#x27;m doing some research in to current review systems (i.e. restaurants, bars, activities, etc), and I was hoping that some of you might take a few minutes of your precious time to answer a short questionnaire below regarding pain points when it comes to reviewing things online?<p>1. Where do you submit reviews today?
2. What is difficult today about submitting reviews?
3. When in the past would you have liked to submit a review and didn&#x27;t? Why?
4. What is difficult today about using reviews to make decisions?<p>There&#x27;s also an online anonymous version if that&#x27;s preferred :) - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;exploras.typeform.com&#x2F;to&#x2F;ohA5cU<p>Thanks!
======
lumberjackstian
clicky link to online version:
[https://exploras.typeform.com/to/ohA5cU](https://exploras.typeform.com/to/ohA5cU)

